# Trinity Zero



## Giampiero (Mar 7, 2021)

I just ordered one at a local dealer ( I live in Bangkok), just curious to see how it will perform, unfortunately i have not great experience in such brewing method, so i don't think i could be a useful source of info, but i will try anyway to release my impression, if any interested.


----------

